# COMMONWEALTH BOOMERANG



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 6, 2007)

Australian WW.II fighter aircraft.
A descendant from the North American T-6

Enjoy!

Regards

Ron

Commonwealth Boomerang


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 6, 2007)

Many Thanks Ron, I bet the Australian's will go nuts on this one.


----------



## mastoras (Oct 6, 2007)

Not only the Aussies!Great one Ron!!Thanks..


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cool Ron!


----------



## shooter456 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Breadroll, um I mean Ron!


----------



## breadroll (Oct 7, 2007)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!


----------



## Maharg (Oct 7, 2007)

Many thanks Ron.


----------

